# The Colony



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Discovery channel has had a show called "The Colony" on for 2 season, both of which are on netflix instant view if you have it. Great show (semi-scripted) about a group of people placed into a SHTF situation and told to survive. Of course they pick a lot of REALLY bright people that know how to make ozonators, and are engineers and whatnot.

It's still a cool concept of SHTF in a reality show format.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, I just looked this up on youtube and I remembered that I was really wanting to see this and put it on dvr, but never did and forgot all about it. I've netflix so this is on the list! Thanks acidlittle!!!


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cool show. These are the types of shows that help you think of things you might not normally consider.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree, and I like how the second season they didn't have rocket scientists on it and what not. It's still cool to see the ingenuity of people and how they band together to become a family, or hate eachother


----------

